# Gear Porn! Went PRO TOO!



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

This one's for you *Darel!*

I picked up this bag last week after I ordered the new body and lens knowing I couldn't fit everything in one bag. Not to mention, using a bagpack is not that great when you're on the move fast because sometimes if you forget to close it, anything can slide out really eisily. So I'd reccoment both types of bags for different occasion. 

The bag I purchased was *Tamrac* - Model 5612 *Pro 12*  (AgentDrex now we're both pros! -ok guys it's a joke!) which seem to hold a lot of equipments and do it well. Lots of space in this thing. As you can see what's inside it and there's the 580ex speedlite under the 5D body and there's a space to put another speedlite under the T1i body as well. 

*OK so as far as going pro, of course it's gonna take a lot more than having fancy gears* and with what I've learned here and practicing in the last 2 months, I am very certain that I will have no problem catching on to things. Although I really have to learn the new body as the control is totally different from the T1i body and feels like a few more extra steps to get things done. *So by no means I'm bragging to anyone being a pro :mrgreen:*


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice..  I dont like they way you set it up though.  Always have 1 camera ready to go.  I personally would mount a lens on one or both cameras.


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 23, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice..  I dont like they way you set it up though.  Always have 1 camera ready to go.  I personally would mount a lens on one or both cameras.


yeah it looks like he's even got enough room to mount the 70-200 on the 5D

Lots of noise in this photo, you've also got a lot of underexposed areas. There's a hot spot on the hot shoe on the left...

OH OH sorry I thought this was for C&C j/k

Is that' $10k worth of gear, and you're using the straps that came with the cameras? LOL j/k:greenpbl:


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice.. I dont like they way you set it up though. Always have 1 camera ready to go. I personally would mount a lens on one or both cameras.


 
Yeah trying to figure out how can I go about doing it w/out having have the 70-200 mounted all time. The hood of that lens is the main issue, actually the hoods in all of them are problem. But the other two are much smaller so I can fit tight spots. 

I'd much rather have the 24-105 mounted at all time on the T1i body and 16-35 mounted to the 5D but that won't work as there's a divider in the middle which won't allow me to put the 70-200 on the floor of the bag.



supraman215 said:


> Lots of noise in this photo, you've also got a lot of underexposed areas. There's a hot spot on the hot shoe on the left...
> 
> OH OH sorry I thought this was for C&C j/k
> 
> Is that' $10k worth of gear, and you're using the straps that came with the cameras? LOL j/k:greenpbl:


 
LOL!!! used the iPhone. I was thinking "damn how do I take a good picture of these cameras if I want them to be in the picture??? :scratch: the iphone was in the pocket so used that


----------



## ababysean (Sep 23, 2010)

what,  you are selling that for 1100 bux!  You are such a good friend!


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Pros!  Nice bag, and you have two cameras in your bag.  You are most definitely more of a pro than I am...oh god, now there's going to be levels of pro once we reach pro...I'm a Level Two, 7th Degree, Section 8 - Subsection D "Pro"...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 23, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> .......
> ......16-35 mounted to the 5D but that won't work as there's a divider in the middle which won't allow me to put the 70-200 on the floor of the bag.
> 
> .....
> ...


Have you spent any time really shooting with the 16-35 on the 5D2 yet? I don't think you'll want that as the go to lens for a FF camera.  It's good for certain shots but I don't know of anyone who keeps it on the body full time.  There is a reason the 24-70 is so popular with these cameras.  

Oh yeah, get rid of dem der canon straps! 

(nice pack BTW)


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 23, 2010)

No flash(es)? Radio slaves?


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Crystal: you know I loveee ya but NO WAY! LOL If I was as rich as that doctor then sure 

AgentDrex: "I'm a Level Two, 7th Degree, Section 8 - Subsection D "Pro"... " LOL! 

Scattered: Yes, I practiced with it yesterday when I got it. Of course it was inside and I LOVE THAT THING! I know I'll heavily used it during weddings and landscape shots. But lets see after I get some real shots of things w/ it outdoor. But yes, I do use my 24-105 as my all time lens but I wouldn't use the 5D for going around town shots you know? Probably use the T1i instead. But yes, I really love that lens and yes during wedding that thing will come in handy really well. As for 24-70 vs 24-105 that's a whole different story and I think I should be fine IMO but of course, time will tell as I start to do more and more weddings.

The straps, NOOOOOOO WAY! My worst nightmare is to drop the camera/lens out of my hand. Scares the hell out of me thining about it!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> No flash(es)? Radio slaves?


 
"As you can see what's inside it and* there's the 580ex speedlite under the 5D body* and there's a space to put another speedlite under the T1i body as well."

As for the radio slaves, I do have a radio trigger that's in the slot next to the 70-200 slot. I do have a hot shoe mount cable which is in one of the other pockets.


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 23, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU!!! :thumbup:
For second flash, vivitar ans sunpak are pretty popular in non-brand units. 
good luck!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2010)

dude.. you got a 5D.. use it even for messing around. :thumbup:


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 23, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> ...
> 
> The straps, NOOOOOOO WAY! My worst nightmare is to drop the camera/lens out of my hand. Scares the hell out of me thining about it!


I didn't say run with no straps. :lmao: Just get rid of those horrid canon straps.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 
OMG Canon screams "HEY LOOK! I'M A PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER!" :lmao:
If it was a Nikon, I'd hide it for sure and probably use a black marker on the bodies hahahaha

But no seriously though, it's cool, till it rips apart or something


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!! :thumbup:
> For second flash, vivitar ans sunpak are pretty popular in non-brand units.
> good luck!


 
Thanks! I'll check them out. I just have to think about it for a little bit to see what I want as the 2nd one. I might go with 430 EX though just because if/when I need I can use it as a slave easily than using a different company flash.


----------



## ghache (Sep 23, 2010)

nice gear.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Oh yeah, get rid of dem der canon straps!



+10!!!
Canon straps are horrible horrible things - seriously they are terribly uncomfortable around your neck unless you are wearing a thick highnecked jumper. You'll really notice it with the 70-200mm! 
Get yourself a set of OPTech Neckstraps and embrace the wonder that is a padded neckstrap! Also they have clips that detach the strap from the main body so you can quickly remove/add the strap as you need to (great for when you want to shoot on tripod and not have the strap dangling around and getting in the way)

Also you call That camera porn - bah - not a single macro lens in the bag - FOR SHAME! Now this is slightly better: :mrgreen:






And I've not even got my 2*teleconverters or diopter in that shot


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2010)

Obviously you care Tyler.. you posted on this thread LOL


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> Get yourself a set of OPTech Neckstraps and embrace the wonder that is a padded neckstrap! Also they have clips that detach the strap from the main body so you can quickly remove/add the strap as you need to (great for when you want to shoot on tripod and not have the strap dangling around and getting in the way)
> 
> Also you call That camera porn - bah - not a single macro lens in the bag - FOR SHAME! Now this is slightly better: :mrgreen:
> 
> And I've not even got my 2*teleconverters or diopter in that shot


 
Hey thanks! I'll look into that strap! If it makes my neck feel better, more power to it :thumbup:

I don't know how many bodies you got but damn that's some serious lens porn you got going there! haha

Yeah I haven't looked at many macro lenses and not sure if I'd need them for my purpose for weddings and such, I do want to get some prime lenses down the road and perhaps tilt-shift lens. That thing really impressed me. But much much later. I don't plan on any lenses atm. 

On a side note, I have that very same bag in your pic, but the Amazon version, much cheaper, and the exact same thing as the Canon bag, look and feel, but cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2010)

Ahh but I don't have the Canon bag  Tis a LowePro MiniNature Trekker
Lowepro - Mini Trekker AW

and honestly I need to upgrade it oneday for something with a better harness setup on the shoulders. I've quickly found that the lighter design shoulder straps and back are just not up for walking longer distances with heavier gear. 

And on the camera body front just a little 400D so far - and its got to last me a lot longer as I build up the lens collection first


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> Ahh but I don't have the Canon bag  Tis a LowePro MiniNature Trekker
> Lowepro - Mini Trekker AW
> 
> and honestly I need to upgrade it oneday for something with a better harness setup on the shoulders. I've quickly found that the lighter design shoulder straps and back are just not up for walking longer distances with heavier gear.
> ...


 
Holy fudge!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude that's $182!!! $40 Amazon.com: AmazonBasics Backpack for SLR Cameras and Accessories (Black): Gateway

LOL But hey its all good. I just wouldn't spend that kind of money on a bag, but I would for the lights, but more of a rolling hard case case. I think you have enough lenses, upgrade the body now :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2010)

Ahh but Lowepro has a lifetime warranty and it holds over £3K worth of gear!!! 

And no no I don't have enough lenses - a nice 8-16mm, 24-105mm and 300mm f2.8 and then I'll consider upgrading the body (though in all truth chances are I'll only get as far as the two zooms 300mm f2.8 lenses are expensive)


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry, not a pro if you are using the canon straps.:lmao:

I got the tamrac slingshot I think its called. Much more comfy and forms to your neck better. I have quick release straps and then a matching set of the tether end, that stays attached to the shoulder straps of my tamrac backpack, that way I can attach to that and distribute the weight on hikes.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> Ahh but Lowepro has a lifetime warranty and it holds over £3K worth of gear!!!
> 
> And no no I don't have enough lenses - a nice 8-16mm, 24-105mm and 300mm f2.8 and then I'll consider upgrading the body (though in all truth chances are I'll only get as far as the two zooms 300mm f2.8 lenses are expensive)


 
Ohh y eah?? But does yours come with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah THAT'S RIGHT! You read it correctly! CERTIFIED FRUSTRATION-FREE PACKAGING! :lmao:

But seriously, if it doesn't come with $10,000 warranty for equipment, it doesn't matter you know? If they say "yeah we'll back up our bag and all the gear inside your bag" then I'd say hell yea! 

As for the lens, yes I do like that 8-16mm lens! Of course it's for different purpose than what I need at the moment. But you'll like the 24-105 4L I use that often.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 23, 2010)

AgentDrex said:


> You are most definitely more of a pro than I am...oh god, now there's going to be levels of pro once we reach pro...I'm a Level Two, 7th Degree, Section 8 - Subsection D "Pro"...


 
^^^^+1 LOL     can I mix and match my blackbelt levels with these to accelerate the program? :mrgreen:


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Mo, there's one problem with your setup.  You have two black cameras.  How boring.  What you _*really*_ need is a silver one to contrast all that black.  I tell you what.  I'm a nice guy.  I'll trade you my *slightly used* 300D for your T1i.  Then you'll be set.

:hug::


----------



## kundalini (Sep 23, 2010)

That's not even close to Gear Porn. Overread, you know I love ya, but same goes for you.

1) - As already stated... get some decent straps.
2) - 2 bodies equal 2 bags. Always have a lens mounted.


Now if you really want to see some Gear Porn.............















​​


----------



## David Dvir (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats, 

Personally I never have any bodies mounted with lenses on them because we don't have a reason to pull a body out of a bag already mounted, never really shoot on the fly if you do the same business, I wouldn't worry about it.  We just never really know what lens we'll be using at a given time..

And the straps, well.. I still use all the Nikon straps, seems good enough, I dunno maybe I'm missing out but I don't understand how much better straps could get.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2010)

kundalini said:


> That's not even close to Gear Porn. Overread, you know I love ya, but same goes for you.
> 
> 1) - As already stated... get some decent straps.
> 2) - 2 bodies equal 2 bags. Always have a lens mounted.
> ...



Pfft you're still missing the macro lens!!!
At least I have that area covered :mrgreen:

And stop painting your nails !


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL Lcars, I don't wanna have inter-racial thing going inside my bag 

David Dvir: Thats exactly what I was thinking. Do you do weddings? Just wondering. But yes, when I go to weddings or even portraits/model shoots, I will pull out what I need. 

Kundalini: Funny pic. I'll think about the strap. As for the bag, wouldn't work for me, sorry. I don't want to waste money on two bags, although I do have 2 bags counting the bagpack. But during weddings, there's no way I'm going to carry 2 bags w/ me. This is a better choice for me because I can easily hang it on my shoulder and easily bring set my camera on top of it as it's hanging and change lens (like a portable table yes it's a good size bag). Also it gives me the option to not have my gear sitting round and have the chance of getting anything stollen (God forbid!) All in all, yeah it works out for me for my situations.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> And stop painting your nails !


 
Damn he's got nice legs though! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Sep 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> Pfft you're still missing the macro lens!!!!


 It's in the other bag, mate.


MohaimenK said:


> I don't want to waste money on two bags, although I do have 2 bags counting the bagpack.


I carry 2 bodies and 8 lenses in the two camera bags.  I have a large gym-type bag for the remaning lenses that see less playtime, plus extraneous lighting gear.



> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > And stop painting your nails !
> ...


 On the weekends my name is Mandy.

Moisturizer.

:lmao:


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 23, 2010)

I do believe mixing martial arts belts in with the camera professional levels of pro would be smart, just so you can be double-cool...


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Drex yes it can!

Photography, Digital Camera DSLR & Lightroom How To &#8212; FroKnowsPhoto  Photographers Fight at a Wedding


----------



## ababysean (Sep 23, 2010)

hey facebook bf, I can't sign onto facebook.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

ababysean said:


> hey facebook bf, I can't sign onto facebook.



Hey online GF! Really? I'm not even home. Waiting for the wife outside doctors office. Tue FB app is working dine on my iPhone though.

If I had to have a lens mounted this is how I'd have it. The 24-105 on all the time 







I didn't like the 70-200 on at all time. Too bulky for a quick on the fly shoot IMO.


----------



## white (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool man. You bought a bag.

One day I hope to be able to buy a bag, too.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 23, 2010)

Is she ok?  at the doctors??  haha ok I will MYOB now!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

ababysean said:


> Is she ok? at the doctors?? haha ok I will MYOB now!


 
Oh she's aiight. Thought she had the flu but it's a bad cold and luckily her fever went away. 

Mandy :lmao:, yeah I got all this to carry w/ me too along w/ the camera bag. But that's only during when I have model shoots, not for weddings






and they all go in this: Amazon.com: Photography Equipment 36" Pro Carry Bag with Wheels PBL: Camera & Photo


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2010)

Not working hard enough if you haven't lost all your caps..


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> Not working hard enough if you haven't lost all your caps..


 
Haha I almost did once that scared the crap out of me. Thinking of me scratching the glass creeps me out :gah: 

Luckily I won't, I always put them in my pocket or the bag when I shoot


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2010)

I gave up on caps a long time ago.. Its so much better without them.


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> Not working hard enough if you haven't lost all your caps..



does it count if one has lost, say, three or four viewfinder eye cups/rests (you know that clip in, clip out part over the viewfinder)? 

Cause I've lost a few of them and currently don't have one at all :lmao:


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> I gave up on caps a long time ago.. Its so much better without them.


 
haha, perhaps one day I'll stop caring. But it's too soon for me (only 2 months old here)


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 23, 2010)

2 months? And all that? Do you go on all these shoots or is all this preparing for hypothetical situations? I'm not being an asshole, I'm just wondering. If you do have all that lined up then awesome. Just two months is pretty soon for all that. Either way grats on all the gear. Better to learn on the better stuff.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> 2 months? And all that? Do you go on all these shoots or is all this preparing for hypothetical situations? *I'm being an asshole,* :lmao: I'm just wondering. If you do have all that lined up then awesome. Just two months is pretty soon for all that. Either way grats on all the gear. Better to learn on the better stuff.


 
I don't think you meant that. I think you forgot to put "not being" LOL

But no, I do work. I've got 3 weddings in October 1 in November and 1 in december lined up. May pick up a 2nd one in November. I do go on shoots regularly on the weekends for model shoots. Although after November, I'm cutting it to very limited model shoots. I think it's better to persuit a career as a wedding photographer than model photography. 

3rd thing I do is product phogotraphy, specialize in floral photography, for florists. I've also worked for a florist for about 9 years which is why I chose Canon because that's what I used. But of course, that's all they bought me a camera but no external lights so I didn't have much to work with. I do use my own lights now to do the product photography and the results are night and day. 

Sometime in 2011 I will launch a campaign toward florists and it's not as easy at it sounds because you pretty much have to be a designer and a photographer at the same time. Each arrangement can take an hour + just to shoot. It's time consuming but I've learned a lot in the past 4 years doing it and working for it. So yes that's another good venture for making money.

As for the cameras and lenses, I did chose them for a reason and as you mentioned, it's better to learn on better gears. I am still in learning mode and to be honest, things have gone totally 180 on me with schedule in the past 2 months. I am happy because I know I will succeed at the direction I'm going into. Yes, the camera is a good gamble but I think it will pay for itself soon.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha good call. I always leave words out while I'm typing. Bad grammar kills me, but I think my mind goes faster than my fingers. That's cool that it's working out for you like that. Good luck with it all man.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> That's cool that it's working out for you like that. Good luck with it all man.


 
:thumbup: Thanks man. I'm trying and so far so good. Better to do that than to complain about other people's pictures all the time here :mrgreen:


----------



## tnvol (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice bag!


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2010)

Overread said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Not working hard enough if you haven't lost all your caps..
> ...



THAT COUNTS!!!  Working hard!   My 1d Mark II hasn't had an eye cup since about 2 months after I bought it.  I thought it was just me... but I lost my ELan's eye cup 4 times and gave up on those to.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> THAT COUNTS!!! Working hard! My 1d Mark II hasn't had an eye cup since about 2 months after I bought it. I thought it was just me... but I lost my ELan's eye cup 4 times and gave up on those to.


 
What do you do??? It's crazy! How do you lose them ??


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > THAT COUNTS!!! Working hard! My 1d Mark II hasn't had an eye cup since about 2 months after I bought it. I thought it was just me... but I lost my ELan's eye cup 4 times and gave up on those to.
> ...



Not sure..  I think they pop off as I have the camera at my side.  Probably caught on my belt, pocket, pants, or belt loop.  I usually look at things like that and go "Darn..", dwell on it for 30 seconds, and then move on with a sigh " oh well..".


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

usayit said:


> Not sure.. I think they pop off as I have the camera at my side. Probably caught on my belt, pocket, pants, or belt loop. I usually look at things like that and go "Darn..", dwell on it for 30 seconds, and then move on with a sigh " oh well..".


 
LOL I meant as profession. Like do you do weddings or sports photography? I mean I can see sometimes if you're thinking about something else and in a hurry you drop them and lose them. I haven't lost anything yet, crossed my fingers. But generally if I take anything off, it goes in my pockets or my bag which is always hanging on my shoulder(s). I'd hate to lose anything, even a simple cap.


----------



## usayit (Sep 23, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> LOL I meant as profession.




Wooahh..  totally misunderstood that one... lol

I am a career TPF noob.....

Seriously..  I work in technology... where ever it takes me; IT, Software development, and DR mainly.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh ok, that's great. You never know what might lead to what. It's always good to venture


----------



## kundalini (Sep 23, 2010)

> I haven't lost anything yet,


$h1t happens.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...always-considered-myself-careful-my-gear.html


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 23, 2010)

kundalini said:


> > I haven't lost anything yet,
> 
> 
> $h1t happens.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...always-considered-myself-careful-my-gear.html


 

Outch! Ohh Mandy! :lmao:
Man that must have sucked for you. I hope you were doing a nice $$ paid gig when that broke. Yeah I'm contracting State Farm for insurance on my gear.


----------



## reznap (Sep 23, 2010)

This is now a "post your gear" thread.

At least it is for me..


----------



## Kofman13 (Sep 23, 2010)

cool story


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 24, 2010)

wooah thats some major coin your dropped man.. grats!!


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 24, 2010)

reznap!  where do you sit? I would post my gear, but its really meager...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah... I better not post my opteka gears.. I dont want to make you guys drool


----------



## David Dvir (Sep 24, 2010)

No I don't shoot weddings, we do commercial work.  If I was shooting weddings I might actually have something attached to the bodies at all times, since you want to be quick.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 24, 2010)

David Dvir said:


> No I don't shoot weddings, we do commercial work. If I was shooting weddings I might actually have something attached to the bodies at all times, since you want to be quick.


 
Yeah I have the 24-105 attatched all time now. I looked at it and saw I can reorganize things in there. But then again, when I am at a wedding I'll have both bodies attatched to lenses. I'll have one over my shoulder and the other inside bag which will also be in my shoulder. I'll find out next Sat since it'll be the first one I do with 2 bodies. It should work out well. :thumbup:


----------

